# MAC - Naked Honey Swatches - Jun 09



## lara (Jan 15, 2009)

Place all your *Naked Honey* product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Naked Honey discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Naked Honey colour story thread.*


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

She's A Star lipglass...
click to enlarge
No flash



with flash


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*





_Honey Light High-Light Powder _





_Honey Light High-Light Powder_





_Creme de Miel_




_Pollinator_






_all credit goes to Source_


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

*Thank you Erin!!*


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 12, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

top - bottom

honey light highlight powder (without the overspray)
buckwheat e/s
queen bee lipglass






top - bottom

soft & gentle MSF, new vegas MSF, honey light highlight powder


----------



## annielise (May 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*


----------



## starberry28 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

Queen Bee Lipglass


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*


----------



## amyzon (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

Swatches on NC15/20 skin.

Creme De Miel, Pollinator, Buckwheat






Buckwheat, Creme De Miel, Pollinator


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*


----------



## amyzon (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

Comparisons:

Buckwheat, Night Manoeuvers, Mulch, Satin Taupe


----------



## perfectdefect (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

All swatches done in daylight, in between the rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy






























Comparision between Gold Rebel & Queen Bee















Lip swatches because I love it so much on me











--Edit--
I wore queen bee today, so I took some lip swatches


----------



## Meryl (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

The 3 shadows:


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

*Buckwheat e/s  Comparisons*​


*Indoor Lighting*





*Outdoor Lighting*


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

Swatches from Naked Honey Collection


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

*On MAC NC-44/ Bobbi Brown Golden skin*


**clickable pics**







With a brighter flash:




*Top row* (from l. to r.): Creme de Miel e/s, Pollinator e/s, Buckwheat e/s

*Bottom row* (from l. to r.): Queen Bee l/g, She's A Star l/g, Buzz l/g


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

Swatches of the e/s done over UDPP. pics in diff lighting

**clickable pics**


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

Swatches on NC50 skin:


----------



## dynamics (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*


----------



## labellarosa (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Naked Honey - Jun 09*

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x...mac2009012.jpg

Golden Nectar applied heavy with 109 brush on NC30 skin

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x...mac2009007.jpg

Golden Nectar


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Jun 29, 2009)

Mac Naked Honey Product Photos 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631230  6

Swatches of pollinator, creme de miel, buckwheat,

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631230  6

Swatches of Golden Nectar Overspray, Without Overspray 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631230  6

Swatch of Buzz Lipgloss

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=124631255  6


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jun 30, 2009)

[URL="http://www.specktra.net/forum/attachment.php?s=ba7fb6680ab76d5b48d794fbfa9e5641&attachmentid=9149"]Attachment 9149[/URL]
Attachment 9150
Attachment 9151


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jul 13, 2009)

Queen Bee
Buzz
Creme de Miel, Pollinator, Buckwheat


----------



## marce89 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry for the lateness, this collection just got here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Créme de Miel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Pollinator - Buckwheat





She's A Star - Queen Bee - Buzz





Honey Light Highlight Powder





Golden Nectar Highlight Powder


----------

